# Washington Log Source



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Those of you in Washington (the real Washington, the state) who mill your own lumber, what is your best source of logs?


----------



## sdefoe (Aug 22, 2009)

Tree Services. They often contract to remove the logs, but then don't have an inexpensive place to get rid of them. Many cut them up for firewood.


----------

